# Manchas blancas en la piel



## chimitox (Feb 12, 2005)

¿Alguien me puede decir de que son estas manchas de la piel en mi piraña? Hace una semana tenia uno de sus ojos de color blanco, pero ahora ya esta bastante recuperada. La dieta de mi piraña "CELULA" es muy variada, el PH es 6,5-7,0 hago cambios de agua cada 2 semanas. Comparte acuario de 40 litros con otra piraña de la misma edad. Temperatura del agua es de 25ºC. 
Agradeceria la ayuda de cualquier persona. Adjunto foto para mas informacion. Muchas gracias.







View attachment 48715


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Puesto sabe que cuán bueno mi español es :laugh:

Aparece ser la quemadura de calentadora a mí, del retrato.

Contento el ojo curó arriba para usted


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hola, bienvenidos...te pueden ayudar mas mejor aqui...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=90


----------

